# Sharpening on a Sander/Linisher - Any experience?



## AlfJones (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello all.

A good few years ago, I did away ( almost ) completely with my oil and whet stones for all of my wood working tools and moved to the Scary Sharp method. 

This basically involves sharpening on Ali Oxide paper tacked to sheets of glass instead of using stones. Just like most people that have written about it, I find it much quicker, much easier, provides a much better finish and is generally easier to do. It's one of those things that once you try it, you don't go back.

See here for a more complete write-up:

http://primeshop.com/access/woodwork/scarysharp/

I have been looking at putting together a Worden grinder, and collecting plans for jigs that cover lathe tools, chisels, drills etc. Add it all up, and it's a major investment in time, and I wouldn't expect to get change from £750 minimum as well.

I've just noticed that Warco - as an example - are now selling belt and disc linishers for as little as £50. For that price, I could set up some basic jigs, and essentially use the Scary Sharp method for metal work as well, and I can convert my existing sharpening jigs for the wood tools fairly easily to be fixed mountings.
     To go from bare tool steel to a finely honed lathe tool for example might mean 2 machines, which would give me access to 4 different grades of paper, but it would still seem to suggest that it would be a cheaper route to go down. 

I was wondering if anyone on the forum had experienced using linishers for sharpening rather than grind stones, and if so, if you had any thoughts or comments you could pass on, either positive or negative?


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 29, 2011)

The problem with that type of sander is the grits don't go very fine, usually 120g or 180 if you shop around, the narrower belts like 2" will go down to 360g.

Also the rest on the clarke and similar machines is quite poor.

Robert Sorby have a better belt sharpener aimed at woodturning but could do lateh tools, I doubt any belt system woul be up for sharpening milling cutters though.

http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/proedge.htm

I'll stick with my Tormek for woodworking tools 

J


----------



## tel (Nov 29, 2011)

I usually do my drill sharpening on a home made disk sander - direct drive 1440 rpm with a 7" disk, lathe tools are usually done on the grinder, unless it is just a very light lick. Other than 'it works' not much comment to make.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 29, 2011)

I grind my lathe cutting tools from blanks on a grinder which uses a 6" diameter wheel. Unless I do something dumb and really dull them badly, I can mostly get away with touching them up on my 1" Delta belt sander with the table set to 7 degrees and running a 120 grit belt.


----------



## pelallito (Nov 29, 2011)

You might find this interesting!-
http://www.knifemakerforums.com/showthread.php?t=10
It works very well. I have used it lathe tools too.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## Omnimill (Nov 30, 2011)

My setup is pictured on this page:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13776.msg141649#msg141649

Works great once I modified the machine a little. ;D


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 1, 2011)

Have to admit I have been going through the same thought process myself. Limited space means every machine has to be as useful as possible. So it would be great to get a machine that will do more than one thing. A belt sander that could be used on the odd wood project and to 'grind' tooling would be great. I dint expect it to be great at either thing just OK.

The Robert Sorby is an interesting little machine that was one I had been considering. Grits from 60 to 3000, and a diamond belt too. Seems like it could be good for lathe tools and light finishing on small parts. Not really a viable option for the wood side of things. Larger traditional wood machine, is obviously better for wood, but not so good for the lathe tools, and with a more limited range of belts available.

Another option is something along the lines of the Multitool belt grinder (http://www.vansantent.com/multitool.htm). With a good range of grits this could be good for lathe tooling and initial finishing too. Jigs would need to be constructed for this.

I also looked at the worden but was put off by the price, seems to be a great tool, but I don't want to sharpen mill tools, I really just want to grind lathe tools and possibly the other little bit here and there. 

This site has info on grinding using a belt sander - http://www.machinistblog.com/grinding-lathe-tools-on-a-belt-sander/

Then there are things like the KMG belt grinders that look great but are perhaps a little too price again and moving away from what we are looking for.

Not really helping with this post I suppose, rather pointing out that there is more than one person thinking the same things. Gap in the market perhaps, or just illogical thinking!


----------



## firebird (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Alf

I have just finished making a 8 inch disc sander for my metalworking shop ( I have a 9 inch one in the garage where I do my woodworking) and I can guarantee once you have one you will wonder how you ever managed without it. I built my first one years ago when funds were short and is still going strong. The reason for building another is to save me the trek from garage to workshop. I posted this topic here on HMEM. If you can get hold of a motor it will cost next to nothing to build.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=691.0

The new 8 inch version is built in a similar fashion.

Cheers

Rich


----------

